# Amplificador de micrófono de portero eléctrico



## lchox (Dic 26, 2011)

Buenas, antes que nada, feliz navidad y felices fiestas para todos!
Hoy les quería preguntar a ver si saben como se conecta esto: resulta que quiero usar el microfono que viene en la caja del buzón, tipo este







para captar el audio directamente en la pc. Para probar si anda, lo saqué y le soldé un conector para enchufarlo en la entrada de micrófono de la pc, y no obtengo audio del micrófono.
Lo que si obtengo es una señal de radio AM (Radio 10) que se oye perfectamente, cuando toco la cápsula del micrófono (con esto descarto que no ande bien la entrada de microfono).

Les dejo unas fotos del circuito del micrófono, a ver si pueden detectar si es un amplificador, o que cosa es, para saber cómo lo conectaría.

Podría conectar los cables directamente al micrófono, pero este micrófono tiene 3 terminales, y no entiendo bien como conectar los cables ahí. Además quizas es mejor aprevechar el circuito que viene.

Busqué circuitos de micrófono de portero eléctrico, pero son de todo el portero, y el micrófono está conectado sin un circuito amplificador.

No se bien como trabajan los porteros eléctricos, si tienen alguna tensión que alimentaría en este caso al circuito o no, ya que nunca estuvo la idea de poner el portero eléctrico.; y yo solamente necesito hacer andar al micrófono

Por las dudas si no se entendio, la idea es saber como conectar ese micrófono para poder obtener el audio de la calle, en este caso.

Fotos: mic portero

PD. En las fotos hay un + y un - que puse yo, no le den importancia. Las dejo en un .rar porque son de alta resolución.

Gracias por pasar


----------



## lchox (Ene 5, 2012)

No puedo editar el mensaje anterior, asique hago uno nuevo.

Buscando en google me di cuenta que este circuito no me iba a servir, porque necesita si o si un parlante del otro lado.

Por lo tanto hice uno de esos amplificadores que hay por ahi para un microfono electret y funciona prefecto.

La conexión es así: al circuito le llegan la alimentacion (12v) y sale el audio del mic. Tengo 30 metros aprox desde el mic hasta la pc, y con un cable apantallado de 2 pares mande el + (12v), la señal de salida del mic, y la masa, que la conecte a el cable de descarga (el pelado). Hay un par que no los conecte a nada (pedi 2 pares por si se me cortaba alguno). Y hay un tramo de 10 metros que usé un cable de teléfono bipolar, sin apantallar.

El problema es que se mete ruido de una radio AM ( creo que es am 710). ¿Si pongo el otro tramo con un cable apantallado podría arreglar el tema de la interferencia?

Lo había probado con el cable apantallado sin pasar (o sea enrrollado como te lo venden) y no se metía niguna señal. Por eso pienso que si pongo el otro tambien apantallado se podría solucionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2012)

Primero probá con algun capacitor de 0,1 uF entre cables , entre cable y masa , científicamente al tanteo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 6, 2012)

Tu problema radica en:

1) el tipo de cable (no debe ser bueno)
2) la longitud del cable (debe ser mucha)

Con esas 2 razones captas radio y no sonido...entre otras pequeñas cosillas...podrías colocar un seguidor de señal con operacionales cerca del microfono...de manera de solucionar un poco el tema...


----------



## lchox (Ene 9, 2012)

Por ahora probe la solucion de los capacaitores y se mejoro un poco el tema del ruido, no del todo, pero no me molesta. Por ahora lo dejo así.

Para el que quiera saber que hice:
-Cambie el cable de teléfono por uno apantallado
-Todos los cables libres los conecte a masa
- Puse .1 entre + y - ; + y señal ; - y señal

Si se usa una fuente que no sea la de pc para alimentar el mic, no recomiendo el .1 entre  señal y + , porque mete otro ruido.

Muchas gracias por las ideas , más adelante veo si lo puedo mejorar mas.


----------



## pangolin (Sep 9, 2012)

Buenas, tengo una placa del circuito de micrófono de un portero eléctrico idéntica a esta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-microfono-portero-electrico-68121/

Hice un esquema en papel del circuito y según mis conocimientos limitados pude ver:

- Es un amplificador simple con un transistor
- La alimentación es CA
- La señal amplificada se transmite por los mismos conductores de la alimentación (quizás para ahorrar un condcutor). Mi duda es respecto a este tercer punto. Alguno sería tan amable de decirme si esto es así?

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------

